# Questions Regarding Brine Shrimp Eggs



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I hope all is well and great !

Had a few doubts / clarifications regarding Brine Shrimp Eggs and just wanted to request you all to kindly guide me a little on these questions-

1. I've bought a tin of Decapsulated Brine Shrimp eggs from a local manufacturer here in India and I want to feed it to my Brichardi Fry but I'm a little doubtful if the eggs are decapsulated properly. I've heard that if they're not decapsulated properly, they can be dangerous (if fed unhatched) and may even kill the fish - Just wanted to know if there is any way to find if these are decapsulated properly and if they are safe to feed directly to the fish. Kindly guide me.

2. Also the manufacturer says that these can e hatched if prefered - I thought decapsulated eggs couldnt be hatched - is this true ?

3. What is the proper salt / water ratio to hatch normal brine shrimp eggs efficiently ?

Kindly guide me regarding the above questions.
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, kindly guide me.

Also can Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs be hatched ?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Have you tried Googling "Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs"?


----------

